# Treating pondweed in my aquaculture pond



## agull240 (Oct 20, 2014)

I have a 4.8 acre pond that I want to use to grow walleyes. I have very dense pondweeds (mostly large leaf and white leaf) and I want to get rid of them so I can seine the pond next fall. I want to treat my water (currently very clear) with a dye in the spring while my fry are growing to allow them to grow a little before being exposed to any type of herbicide. Then I would like to treat them with aquathol k in 2 or 3 seperate applications to wipe out the weeds without depleting the oxygen. I know aquathol will kill weeds in about 3 days but I don't know how long it takes them to decompose. My first question is how long does it take for the weeds to fall apart? If we kill weeds in June-July and want to harvest in mid September are we going to be scooping up weeds like crazy with our seine? Are there any suggestions for this plan?


----------

